# Schwinn S7 Rims



## partsguy (Dec 28, 2019)

Good day, and Happy Holidays...

I am looking for a pair of ORIGINAL Schwinn S7 rims. They are for a 26” 1959 Schwinn Corvette. I’ll be transferring the existing hubs and spokes during the restoration but the rims are junk. One is cracked and the other has peeling chrome.

They need to be chrome, with NO dents, flat spots, cracks, peeling chrome, etc. I’m looking for 5-8 out of 10. The bike is cleaning up very well so I’m hoping to find some rims to match.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a nice set of S7's.  Will take a pic tomorrow and send to you.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a  s-7 rear wheel  with a   2  speed kick back with 3 red bands id sell 
and I may have a front ill look


----------



## KevinM (Dec 31, 2019)

I left you a message on the other Forum.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 2, 2020)

I have these rims. They are straight, no dents, they have a little silver paint on them and a little rust. They might be in good enough condition for your bike.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 4, 2020)

KevinM said:


> I left you a message on the other Forum.




Replied


----------



## partsguy (Jan 4, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I have these rims. They are straight, no dents, they have a little silver paint on them and a little rust. They might be in good enough condition for your bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Are any of them center stamped? My front is not as bad as I thought, I think it will clean up OK, I will use same methods I used on my blue Radiobike. The rear is definitely SCRAP, cracked, dented, and smashed. The rear is center stamped, the front is not. Veddy interesting...


----------



## partsguy (Jan 4, 2020)

KevinM said:


> I left you a message on the other Forum.





Were any of them center stamped?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 4, 2020)

chucksoldbikes said:


> I have a  s-7 rear wheel  with a   2  speed kick back with 3 red bands i.d. sell
> and I may have a front ill look
> View attachment 1116254




I will keep you in mind, I don't really need the kick backs. I will be re-lacing the original sturmey-archer hub into a replacement rim.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 4, 2020)

For some reason, I did not get notifications of all your replies. Sorry guys...


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 4, 2020)

I can check later today.  Your front wheel might be a replacement if it is side stamped. What kind of hub does it have?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 4, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I can check later today.  Your front wheel might be a replacement if it is side stamped. What kind of hub does it have?




My front is not stamped anywhere. It IS a Schwinn rim, or at least a convincing copy. Did Schwinn stop stamping the S-series of rims at some point?

I will have to clean the front hub and see what is. It looked like a Schwinn but I will let you know. This bike had only 696 miles on the clock, but it was ridden hard.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 4, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I can check later today.  Your front wheel might be a replacement if it is side stamped. What kind of hub does it have?




It has a Schwinn script hub. Center stamped on the hub casing itself.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 4, 2020)

3 of the four rims are center stamped. One, I can not find a stamp on and it's the one with no paint on it. 
I would assume your front wheel is original.
I'm looking for a Speedo cable.


----------

